# Big Water Trout



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Big Water Trout*

Some wind stability has afforded us excellent opportunities in the past week to hit mid-bay structure taking solid limits of Speckled Trout fishing with live shrimp and live Croaker. We've always got the big windy game plan close at hand but Redfishing the back country isn't where we want to be at present.

*2018 Haynie 23 Cats - Spoke Too Soon*

As luck would have it, our last remaining 2018 Haynie 23 Cat is back on the market at $44,900. 225 Mercury Pro XS with 490 hours and 3 years of warranty remaining on the motor; Coastline Trailer; Bob's; Power Pole; Jack Foreman prop; Stereo; Twin Pro-Air and she's all detailed out and ready to roll.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

